# craftsman dyt4000



## mattkleck (Nov 26, 2013)

I want to swap out my hydrostat out for a six speed what would fit into my tractor or are sears all compatible any helps appreciated


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

mattkleck said:


> I want to swap out my hydrostat out for a six speed what would fit into my tractor or are sears all compatible any helps appreciated




I would have to say it would work but it would need to be about the same year model. If you can find a Craftsman, or a Husqvarna of the same year either should work. I have only seen the six speed on the LT 1000, 2000, etc though.


----------

